

"Twitter Terrorists" - Big Tech Conf Co. Steals, Threatens, & Libels - ahoyhere
http://aralbalkan.com/2022

======
ahoyhere
And the author hasn't updated the page to reference the latest post in this
intriguing ongoing saga, "Aral Balkan's Twitter 'Cihad'":

<http://ruby.sys-con.com/node/1028923> and the followup,

<http://www.sys-con.com/node/1035252>

 _SYS-CON's CEO explained his views on that particular subject in his "Social
Media Terrorists" blog, which is an appropriate blog title especially since
this man's religious, ethnic, cultural, and national background fits into
FBI's profile definition of the modern day terrorist."_

Keep in mind this company publishes popular magazines, supported by big
corporations (Adobe, Microsoft, etc.), and runs huge conferences that many
people attend:

<http://events.sys-con.com/>

